# What Am I continued



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

1 guess per person. Be very careful because some fish will appear 2 or 3 times in juvenile, subadult and adult form. Nothing is ever as it seems. I hope you all learned that from S. marginatus in the original post. This next one should be easier, then again maybe not.:laugh:

PS: None of these fish photos appear on OPEFE.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

eigenmanni


----------



## Dexter (Feb 27, 2005)

also S. Eigenmanni.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

P. calmoni


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> P. calmoni


x2

Although I had to actually look it up because I would have guessed eigenmanni as well.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> mashunter18 Posted Today, 11:02 AM
> P. calmoni
> Dexter Posted Today, 10:15 AM
> also S. Eigenmanni.
> ...


*ID COMPLETE* _Pristobrycon calmoni._









+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*Next fish;*

1 guess per person. Be very careful because some fish will appear 2 or 3 times in juvenile, subadult and adult form. Nothing is ever as it seems.

PS: None of these fish photos appear on OPEFE.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

S. Brandtii??


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

HA HA-Dont tell me thats what i think it is!!!!!Man I'll sit back and wait for this one-but I do have a guess that I would like to keep to myself for right now-I'm not good at this game!!!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Pristobrycon striolatus?

Not my best guess, but just taking a shot.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Scapularus/strioulatus...whatever one we are calling them these days........lol.......

If Im seeing the fins right, mainly the adipose fin.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> mashunter18 Posted Today, 04:47 PM
> Scapularus/strioulatus...whatever one we are calling them these days........lol.......
> 
> If Im seeing the fins right, mainly the adipose fin.
> ...


*And the winner is* _Pristobrycon striolatus._


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

BOO YAH I WIN!

What do I win frank?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

the pic was gone b4 i seen it.

do another one uncle frank


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Where have all the pics gone???? I want to see them!


----------

